# Sind die Kabelsätze für DPP und Straight Power identisch?



## brooker (13. Juli 2016)

*Sind die Kabelsätze für DPP und Straight Power identisch?*

Hallo, kann man die Kabelsätze vermischen? Habe die Kabel eines DPP im PC und wollte nun fix ein Straight Power reinhängen. Geht das, oder muss ich die Kabel auch wechseln? 

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sind die Kabelsätze für DPP und Straight Power identisch?*

Moin Moin brooker,

Du müsstest mir schon ein paar Infos mehr zu den genutzten Netzteilen geben, zumindest um welche genauen Serien es sich bei Dir handelt.

Gruß Andre


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sind die Kabelsätze für DPP und Straight Power identisch?*

... konnte nicht länger warten. Die Kabelstränge eine DDP 550W und Straight Power 500W waren bei mir identisch. Habe die Beschaltung und Farben verglichen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sind die Kabelsätze für DPP und Straight Power identisch?*

Meinst du jetzt P11 und E10 oder eine andere Serie?
Etwas genauer musst du schon werden.
Ich würde jedenfalls keine Stecker vom P7 am E10 verwenden.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sind die Kabelsätze für DPP und Straight Power identisch?*

Moin Moin,

sofern das System mit den abweichenden Kabeln läuft, ist alles i.O.
Sofern die Kabel inkompatibel sind, obwohl der Stecker identisch ist, würde die SCP des Netzteils auslösen und das System geht nicht an.

Soweit also keine Bedenken 

Gruß Andre


----------

